# Boca Grander 6/3-6/4



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

Went to Boca Grande last week. 4 of us fished two boats for two days.

Day One: Started off tossing crabs to rolling fish off the beach. I boated one fish about 80-90 lbs. Moved into the the pass. 3 more hookups, one boated about 120 lbs. The other boat went 1 for 3, landing one fish about 160.

Day two: early morning storm kept us from fishing the beach. wind blew pretty hard the rest of the morning. found a few pods of fish away from the crowds, but they werent hungry. i hooked up on a fish for just a few seconds, and that was it. Other boat didnt get a hookup.


It was an awesome experience. The sheer number of tarpon in the area is insane. I have one pic of the depthfinder in 39' of water, there is about 25' of tarpon on that screen. The only turnoff in that area is the number of boats. Fishing in the pass is truly a clusterfu*&.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice pictures! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## bpfannkuch (Jun 5, 2010)

man it must be nice. What guide did you go out with I am currently living in Houston  i still have my house there about 10 min from where you were fishing. (englewood). Getting in the Pack of boats in the pass seems aggrivating but you get use to it. i fished the pass for years. seeing the picture of the lighthouse and Phosphate docs in the backround brought back memories. You do any Back Bay fishing while in Charlotte Harbor?


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

bpfannkuch said:


> man it must be nice. What guide did you go out with I am currently living in Houston  i still have my house there about 10 min from where you were fishing. (englewood). Getting in the Pack of boats in the pass seems aggrivating but you get use to it. i fished the pass for years. seeing the picture of the lighthouse and Phosphate docs in the backround brought back memories. You do any Back Bay fishing while in Charlotte Harbor?


Our guide was Frank Rubi, the other boat used Greg Penix. I wish we would have tried for snook on day two, but it was all tarpon this trip.


----------



## bpfannkuch (Jun 5, 2010)

never heard of either one, if you ever get the chance to go back look up Jeff Totten, I'm a friend of his I grew up with his son and fished with Jeff a lot he is a great guide and he would have brought you guys back bay too if you wanted to. He really knows what he is doing, how many tarpon did yall boat? were you live baiting in the pass or using jigs?


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

bpfannkuch said:


> never heard of either one, if you ever get the chance to go back look up Jeff Totten, I'm a friend of his I grew up with his son and fished with Jeff a lot he is a great guide and he would have brought you guys back bay too if you wanted to. He really knows what he is doing, how many tarpon did yall boat? were you live baiting in the pass or using jigs?


We boated two tarpon. The other boat only boated one. We started each day throwing live crabs to rolling fish off the beaches, then moved into the pass and did the same.


----------



## bpfannkuch (Jun 5, 2010)

you pitched crabs in the pass??? or did he rig you to fish the bottom with crabs?


----------

